# Checkered Pen



## apple320 (Feb 8, 2010)

This material is just under 1/2 so I had to wait till I found a small section that would look good with a small body.
I got some NOS on these sections and I thought they would look ok.














Chris


----------



## cnirenberg (Feb 8, 2010)

Chris,
That is a real sharp looking FP.  I like the contrast of the barrel material, it really pops off the whiteness of the cap.


----------



## Bree (Feb 8, 2010)

That's cool and I like it.


----------



## ldb2000 (Feb 8, 2010)

Great looking pen Chris . I like the section but then I love hooded nibs . You should enter this in the Freestyle contest . Lots of great prizes !!!!


----------



## apple320 (Feb 8, 2010)

I thought the freestyle was Ball point only?

Chris


----------



## ldb2000 (Feb 8, 2010)

No the Freestyle contest is where ANYTHING goes . Mostly non kit pens or extremely modified kit pens . Fountain pens , Rollerball pens , Ballpoint pens even Sharpie markers , as long as it writes the sky is the limit .
Here's the link , check it out . http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=57344


----------

